# Absence



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been absent a few days. Our family had a tragedy. The supplied link provides the story. We'll bury my Mother on November 22, 2010, on what would have been their 69th Anniversary. My father is going to deliver the eulogy. He was reluctantly given a 6 hour leave from the hospital. The family prays he has both the physical and emotional strength to complete this task.

http://www.thecourier.com/Issues/20...10_story1.asp?d=111110_story1,2010,Nov,11&c=n

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss David and hope that your father recovers well.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

David,

I am sorry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I've been absent a few days. Our family had a tragedy. The supplied link provides the story. We'll bury my Mother on November 22, 2010, on what would have been their 69th Anniversary. My father is going to deliver the eulogy. He was reluctantly given a 6 hour leave from the hospital. The family prays he has both the physical and emotional strength to complete this task.
> 
> http://www.thecourier.com/Issues/20...10_story1.asp?d=111110_story1,2010,Nov,11&c=n
> 
> DFrost


 
Thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family during this time! My Sincere Condolences


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

My most sincere condolences to you and you're family David.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry for your loss, prayers will come from 100's in my area for your family..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David, such a tragedy. So sorry for the loss of your mother.

Howard


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My prayers and condolences to your family, David. I hope your father makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

David my thoughts and prayers are with your family...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats terrible news. All the best for your family at this time.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

David, I am so terribly sorry. My thoughts for strength for your family.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Sorry David.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm so very sorry David, how absolutely horrible.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss . Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers . I Hope your Dad has a speedy recovery . He sounds like a tough guy .


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss, my prayers for your family.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave, my sincere condolences!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So very sorry. What a terrible and sad way to lose your Mom.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

So very sorry... My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry David. What a terrible tragedy. Lots of thoughts and prayers. Extra thoughts for your dad.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your Mother David.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

David, I am so sorry for the loss of your Mother.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss, David. 

Laura


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

David, I'm sorry for your loss. My prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David, I'll be thinking about you and your family. I hope your father recovers well and I am terribly sorry to hear that your mother was lost in the fire.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Very sorry David my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

thank you all for the kind words. 

David


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

My condolences on your loss, my prayers are with your father and family during this difficult time.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

David, I am also so sorry. Prayers are with you and your family, especially your father right now.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh david, i am SO sorry to hear of this....if it's any use to you, i still dream my Mom and Dad, and they're always good dreams. 

meanwhile, take care, and pass my condolences along to the rest of the family.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

David, I can't imagine. So sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, I'm sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you guys.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Im so very sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I am sorry David. You and Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

David you and your family will be in my prayers!


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh David... I am so sorry for your loss, and that of your family. I can't even begin to imagine... My heart and prayers are with yiou.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

David, I'm sorry for your loss. That's just terrible.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

David,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope that your father recovers quickly.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG, David. I am so, so sorry! Words cannot express. Please know that I will be lifting you and your family up in prayer.


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

David 
I am so sorry for your loss, 
my thoughts and prayers for you and your family are sent your way.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

**** **** **** so sorry David to read this, take care of yourself too please.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG! How terrible. Our prayers are with you and your family. Give your father a hug and our best wishes.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I am so, so sorry David. So sorry. I'll be thinking and praying of/for you and your family.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family, David.


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Sending prayers your way David. Sometimes the things God throws our way can be so hard to understand. I'm praying for healing of both body and heart as well for your father.


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

God Bless you and your family, David. Our thoughts and prayers will with you and yours.


----------



## Theresa MacDonald (Nov 2, 2009)

So Very Sorry, Thoughts & Prayers to You & Yours.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss David. I pray that your father will recover speedily.

My condolences to your family.

Gillian


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers to your family.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that David. You have my deepest condolences, thoughts, and prayers.

-David


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David: My deepest condolences to you and your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

So very sorry. Warm thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss David. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

My deepest condolences , David. Very sorry to hear of your loss and my best wishes to you, your father and the rest of your family.


----------



## Sarah Koth (Mar 1, 2008)

David,

Our deepest sympathies and most sincere condolences for the loss of your mother. Wishing your father the very best during this most difficult time and throughout his recovery. 

Sarah


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. My father attended the funeral on a six-hour pass from the burn center. He's a tough guy and is making remarkable progress. My Mother was laid to rest Tuesday, Novemeber 22 and eulogized by my father. It would have been their 69th wedding anniversary.

I really do appreciate the thoughts, prayers and sympathies extended during this most difficult time for my family. Thank you.

David Frost


----------

